# Karpfen im Frühjahr ?



## Gismor321 (11. Februar 2016)

Ihr kennt das sicher alle....na toll schon wieder raubfischschonzeit! 
Naja das hilft alles nichts, dann wird ebend auf Karpfen geangelt.1. Das Eis ist erst seit 2 Wochen weg ist das Wasser schon warm genug? 2. Ich habe bereits eine Woche mit gekochten Mais, Weizen und Haferflocken geführt (500g und jeden zweiten Tag ) .Ab nächste Woche füge ich noch Heilbutt- und Mais pellest dazu sowie grundfutter und boilies (16mm Yellow Zombie, Bloody chicken und Pink Tuna . Ich werde dann so ab Anfang bis Mitte März anfangen zu angeln( bis dahin würd natürlich gefüttert. Ist meine Taktik in Ordnung ? 3. Mein Spot ist Ca. 5 Meter vom Ufer entfernt wo es Ca. 2 Meter tief ist( im Herbst und Sommer habe ich dort schon öfters Karpfen gefangen). Die tiefste Stelle im See ist ca. 4-5 Meter tief wo jedoch NICHT hinkommen( sonst würde ich so oder so in den tiefen Löchern Angeln). Ist mein Spot in Ordnung ?


----------



## kappldav123 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Da fütterst du ja gewaltig was vor. Kommt natürlich auch stark auf das Gewässer, den Bestand, den Angeldruck etc. an.

Wie groß ist der See/Teich denn? Wird das ganze Futter auch gefressen, dass du einbringst? Du fütterst nur den einen Spot?

Deine Futterstrategie an sich scheint mir aber nicht die schlechteste zu sein.


----------



## Gismor321 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Es ist ehr eine sehen Kette ( Molchow -tetzen, und zermützel See......wo ich angle ist es ehr ein sehr breiter Kanal


----------



## Gismor321 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Ich hoffe mal das es gefressen wird ich reduziere deshalb auch auf 300g und wenn ich dann noch grundfutter mit einbringe werden die kleinfische auch angelockt (sind auch ordentlich brassen und Plötzen vorhanden) und schon mal danke für dein zeitiges Feedback !


----------



## AndiHam (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Wahnsinn   Wahrscheinlich sind die Fische dann eh alle geplatzt, überfressen.
 Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob derart Massen an organischen Stoffen besonders gut für das Gewässer ist.


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Rechnen wir mal. In 14 Tagen wird jeden zweiten Tag etwas 300-500 gr. gefüttert. Macht unter dem Strich wie viel? - Das sind dann schon "unerhörte" Massen. So klein, dass man es gleich gar nicht mehr ausrechnen kann. :m


----------



## Joschkopp (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Kontrolliere doch zwischendurch einfach mal ob der Futterplatz sauber ist, also ob das Futter auch angenommen wird.


----------



## jkc (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Moin, mir wäre das auch zu heikel so lange zu füttern ohne zu wissen ob da überhaupt Fische fressen, vor allem zu der Jahreszeit. 
Wassertemperatur hast Du ja schon selbst erwähnt, wo liegt die denn?

Grüße JK


----------



## AndiHam (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Rechnen wir mal. In 14 Tagen wird jeden zweiten Tag etwas 300-500 gr. gefüttert. Macht unter dem Strich wie viel? - Das sind dann schon "unerhörte" Massen. So klein, dass man es gleich gar nicht mehr ausrechnen kann. :m



"Seit einer Woche" bis Anfang März sind aber 3.5 Wochen :vik::q


----------



## YdeeS (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Servus, mich wundert es langsam echt nicht mehr, dass in immer mehr Vereinen das Füttern verboten wird.
Da wird genau wie in dem Fall hier Planlos Futter eingebracht und danach wird nachgedacht und sich informiert.

Wir sind noch mitten im Winter, nur weil du mal im Sommer dort Fische gefangen hast, heisst das noch lange nicht dass du da jetzt auch welche fängst.

Wenn du Glück hast haben die Wasservögel alles vertilgt, ansonsten liegt da jetzt ein schöner Berg Futter zwischen 3-4 Kilo, der nicht gefressen wird...
Vielleicht sollte man sich vorher mal Gedanken über den Platz machen und dann erst !langsam! mit dem füttern beginnen, wir haben Winter!

Zu deiner Frage, ich nehme stark an die Fische halten sich in den Löchern bei 4-5 Meter auf. Aber wie immer gilt: Wer im WInter fangen will, muss wissen wo die Fische sind !


----------



## <carp> (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Hallo
Also wenn ich mich nicht verechnet habe hat er bis Anfang März zwischen 6,5&3,9 kilo +boilies pellets und grundfutter gefüttert wer weiß wie viel das ist.
Mitte März sind das dann zwischen 11&6,6kilo +bolies pellets und grundfutter. 
Meine persönliche Meinung im winter ist weniger oft mehr.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

befische den platz doch einfach mal für ne nacht. eine rute mit boilie und die andere mit 2-3 hartmaiskörnern. schau dass du auf jeden fall mindestens 24h durch angelst um die kurzen fressphasen bei dem kalten wasser auch zu treffen. tagsüber kannst ja auch mit ner methodfeederrute fischen. wenn du keinerlei aktivitäten verzeichnen kannst,dann wird da wohl auch trotz vorfüttern nicht viel zu holen sein.
ich fische bei dem kalten wasser meistens ohne vorfüttern und wenn dann ne dose mais auf nem kleinen spod und dann auch nur 1-2 mal damit sie wissen das es bissel was zum fressen gibt. ansonsten befülle ich pvaschläuche mit 5-10 zerkleinerten boilies und fast trockenem grundfutter und hänge es am haken ein. so liegt eine kleine intensiv richende futtergabe in hakennähe. das lockt die fische an,sättigt sie aber nicht. zudem weis ich genau das an dem spod die karpfen auch im winter am fressen sind. das ganze spielt sich oft innerhalb von 15-30 minuten ab wo ich dann 1 bis max. 4 bisse hatte und den rest des tages/nacht ist nichts mehr los. ich verwende auch relativ kurze vorfächer weil die fische nicht sonderlich schnell unterwegs sind und sich oft nicht mal wenn sie sich haken richtig flüchten.


----------



## Marc 24 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Jetzt bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber offenbar haben hier einige den Bezug zur Realität verloren. Wenn du in einem derart großen Gewässer (hab ich mir gerade mal bei Maps angeguckt) jeden 2. Tag 500g fütterst, kann da nichts schieflaufen bzgl. Überfütterung. 
"Mich wundert nicht mehr, dass in einigen Vereinen das Füttern verboten wird"?
Geht's noch? Wenn es zu Fütterverboten kommt, dann liegt es daran, dass einige Angler meinen, mit der Wathose in ein Gewässer spazieren zu müssen und ihre 20l Eimer Mais auf 2qm abzukippen!
Deine Futtermengen sind absolut ok! Guckt euch an, wie viele Karpfen aktuell gefangen werden. Die fressen weiterhin. Und bei Mais und Grundfutter fressen sogar die Kleinfische mit. 
Tut mir Leid, aber das ist einfach lächerlich.
Ich will damit gar nicht sagen, dass ich nicht auch eine Menge von 300g gut finde. Das kann sogar effektiver sein. Aber dennoch ist der Überfütterungsgedanke bei 250g/Tag völliger Blödsinn.


----------



## YdeeS (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber offenbar haben hier einige den Bezug zur Realität verloren. Wenn du in einem derart großen Gewässer (hab ich mir gerade mal bei Maps angeguckt) jeden 2. Tag 500g fütterst, kann da nichts schieflaufen bzgl. Überfütterung.
> "Mich wundert nicht mehr, dass in einigen Vereinen das Füttern verboten wird"?
> Geht's noch? Wenn es zu Fütterverboten kommt, dann liegt es daran, dass einige Angler meinen, mit der Wathose in ein Gewässer spazieren zu müssen und ihre 20l Eimer Mais auf 2qm abzukippen!
> Deine Futtermengen sind absolut ok! Guckt euch an, wie viele Karpfen aktuell gefangen werden. Die fressen weiterhin. Und bei Mais und Grundfutter fressen sogar die Kleinfische mit.
> ...



Es geht doch garnicht um die Menge, die würde ich im restliches Jahr eher belächeln.
Es geht darum das wir Winter haben und einfach Plätze unter Futter gesetzt werden wo mit Sicherheit zur Zeit kein einziger Fisch weit und breit ist und das Futter liegen bleibt.

Jetzt läuft einer vom Vorstand am Ufer lang, von mir aus beim Blinkern und sieht da einen Haufen Futter liegen. Was meinst du wird bei der nächsten Sitzung angesprochen?

Ich will den TE jetzt hier nicht speziell Anschuldigungen, mein Post bezieht sich auf alle die sich keine Gedanken beim füttern machen und somit den Kollegen viel versauen können!


----------



## Justsu (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Lieber Gismor,

lass Dich erst mal nicht verrückt machen! 

Ich würde Dir aber auch empfehlen nicht über drei Wochen "auf gut Glück" vorzufüttern, um dann im schlechtesten Falle festzustellen, dass Du die falsche Stelle für diese Jahreszeit gewählt hast und gar keine Fische dort vorbei kommen.

Ich würde Dir folgende Vorgehensweise vorschlagen:

Füttere erstmal 1-3 Tage an der Stelle von der Du Dir Erfolg versprichst mit der von Dir genannten Menge an. Und mache dann dort einen Ansitz. Ich würde auch sagen, dass es nicht unbedingt nötig ist über Nacht anzusitzen. Wenn Du von Sonnenauf- Sonnenuntergang ansitzt, ist die Chance die Fressphase(n) abzupassen schon sehr hoch. Wenn Du dann Bisse und/oder Fische bekommst, weißt Du dass Du den richtigen Platz gewählt hast und Du kannst dort weiter füttern und fischen. Wenn Du keine Bisse bekommst, dann würde ich noch maximal 1-2 Tage weiter füttern und es erneut 1-2 Mal mit einem Ansitz versuchen. Bleiben auch dann die Bisse aus, sitzt Du offensichtlich am falschen Platz.

Dann würde ich mir einen neuen Platz suchen und das ganze von vorne anfangen! So fütterst Du mit Sicherheit effektiver, als wenn Du 3,5 Wochen lang jeden zweiten Tag fütterst und hinterher feststellen musst, dass alles umsonst war. Hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## AndiHam (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber offenbar haben hier einige den Bezug zur Realität verloren. Wenn du in einem derart großen Gewässer (hab ich mir gerade mal bei Maps angeguckt) jeden 2. Tag 500g fütterst, kann da nichts schieflaufen bzgl. Überfütterung.
> "Mich wundert nicht mehr, dass in einigen Vereinen das Füttern verboten wird"?
> Geht's noch? Wenn es zu Fütterverboten kommt, dann liegt es daran, dass einige Angler meinen, mit der Wathose in ein Gewässer spazieren zu müssen und ihre 20l Eimer Mais auf 2qm abzukippen!
> Deine Futtermengen sind absolut ok! Guckt euch an, wie viele Karpfen aktuell gefangen werden. Die fressen weiterhin. Und bei Mais und Grundfutter fressen sogar die Kleinfische mit.
> ...



Realität bedeutet aber auch, dass wir hier von einem einzigen Angler reden/schreiben.
Stell dir mal vor, dass würde jeder oder viele so machen, was dann für ein Ergebnis dabei herauskommen würde ???

Das kann man auch auf alle anderen möglichen Verhaltensweisen beziehen. Wenn einer mal eine Maisdose liegen lässt, wird sicherlich das Gewässer nicht im Müll untergehen ..... wenn du weißt, was ich meine.
Man sollte mit seinem Verhalten immer davon ausgehen, dass man nicht der einzige Angler an einem See (oder wo auch sonst immer) ist.
Ich denke das sollte aber auch selbstverständlich sein, dann müsste ich auch nicht bei fast jedem angeln an meinem Gewässer 20 mal so viele Filter von leer gerauchten Zigaretten mit zum nächsten Mülleimer nehmen müssen, als ich selber verbrauche.


----------



## Marc 24 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Selbst wenn er und 10 weitere Angler jeden Tag 3kg füttern würden (was aus meiner Sicht großer Quatsch ist), würde es dem Gewässer auf die Größe gesehen einfach null schaden. Nur weil wir Winter haben, hören die Fische nicht auf zu fressen. Guckt euch einfach mal an, wie viele Karpfen aktuell gefangen werden. Und ich meine damit nicht nur kleiner 10 Pfünder, sondern u.a. 30er und 40er.

In puncto Müll bin ich gleicher Meinung. Das lässt sich aber nicht auf das Füttern übertragen.


----------



## Gismor321 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Danke für eure guten Ratschläge! Ich werde wie Jutsu gesagt hat mal ein probe Angeln machen jedoch habe ich das Problem, dass ein nachtangelverbot besteht. Falls ich Fisch-Aktivitäten festellen sollte, dann sieht mein Plan so aus:ich werde von Tag zu Tag weiter draußen füttern 6x ein halben Meter weiter nach draußen im tiefer zu gelangen (da sollten 2,5-3,5 sein). Außerdem werde ich meine futtermenge auf weniger als 250g beschränken ( weniger ist wohl oft mehr). Aber ich denke wenn ich bald noch die pellest und dass grundfutter hinzugeben werden auch noch mehr kleinfische angelockt ( die fressen ja auch den Weizen und den Mais). Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## YdeeS (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Selbst wenn er und 10 weitere Angler jeden Tag 3kg füttern würden (was aus meiner Sicht großer Quatsch ist), würde es dem Gewässer auf die Größe gesehen einfach null schaden. Nur weil wir Winter haben, hören die Fische nicht auf zu fressen. Guckt euch einfach mal an, wie viele Karpfen aktuell gefangen werden. Und ich meine damit nicht nur kleiner 10 Pfünder, sondern u.a. 30er und 40er.
> 
> In puncto Müll bin ich gleicher Meinung. Das lässt sich aber nicht auf das Füttern übertragen.



Das es dem Gewässer nicht schadet ist klar,das hat auch niemand behauptet!
Nur was haben andere Angler die Fische fangen und wissen was sie tun mit dem Thema hier zutun ?


----------



## Marc 24 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Nur was haben andere Angler die Fische fangen und wissen was sie tun mit dem Thema hier zutun ?



Dass gefressen wird.


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Ganz unabhängig von den Folgen für das Gewässer und die Vereinspolitik finde ich eine Futterrtaktik kurz nach der Eisschmelze gelinde gesagt "gewagt". Von regelmäßigem Fressen sind die Fisch weit entfernt und oftmals sind sie satt bevor sie auch nur in hakennähe aufgetaucht sind. Viel entscheidender ist es jetzt die Fische zu finden und mit kleinen Kostproben zum Anbiss zu verführen. Da das Kind (Futter) aber schon in den Brunnen (See) gefallen ist, würde ich dir zu folgendem raten: Befische die angefütterte Stelle über einen Zeitraum von mindestens 24 Stunden. Sollte der Erfolg ausbleiben dann spar dir das Geld und den Aufwand und warte mit dem Füttern bis die Wassertemperaturen deutlich zweistellig sind. Solltest du Karpfen fangen, dann fahre mit deiner Futtertaktik fort aber reduziere die ölhaltigen Futterkomponenten wie die Heilbuttpellets.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

lass dich nicht verrückt machen. 
aber teste deinen platz wirklich mal bevor du in 3 wochen voller vorfreude auf den megafangtag derbe enttäuscht wirst,weil die evt. zu der jahreszeit dort garnicht am fressen sind.
und fische ruhig mit nem methodfeeder und nem pellet,kleinen boilie oder hartmais am haar. hole dir ein gutes grundfutter und du wirst relativ schnell feststellen ob und wenn ja welche weisfische und oder karpfen deinen platz aufsuchen.


----------



## Gismor321 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Ja ich habe auch noch 10mm boilies. Nu wie schon gesagt ich kann keine 24h fischen, weil ein nachtangelverbot verbot herrscht. Ich darf nur eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang- eine Stunde nach Sonnenaufgang Angeln


----------



## punkarpfen (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Dann würde ich die erlaubte Tagphase fischen.


----------



## Gismor321 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Ich werd jetzt noch 2 mal füttern also die letzten Partikel. Und dann werd ich Test Angeln. Wünscht mir Glück


----------



## Marc 24 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und mit 500g/alle 2 Tage hast du absolut nichts falsch gemacht. 
Du wirst wahrscheinlich auch an (mindestens) zwei verschiedenen Stellen fischen? Dann ist die Menge sowieso total unbedenklich und auch eine Überfütterung ist (selbst bei dieser Jahreszeit) ausgeschlossen.
Dennoch sollten die Erwartungen nicht allzu hoch sein. Aber einer geht immer


----------



## Gismor321 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Danke


----------



## kati48268 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Selbst wenn er und 10 weitere Angler jeden Tag 3kg füttern würden (was aus meiner Sicht großer Quatsch ist), würde es dem Gewässer auf die Größe gesehen einfach null schaden. Nur weil wir Winter haben, hören die Fische nicht auf zu fressen. Guckt euch einfach mal an, wie viele Karpfen aktuell gefangen werden. Und ich meine damit nicht nur kleiner 10 Pfünder, sondern u.a. 30er und 40er.


|good:

Die vollkommen _unsachliche_ Hysterie beim Thema Füttern ist wirklich nur schwer erträglich.
Leider aber so verbreitet, dass es kaum zu Widerständen kommen wird, wenn das globale Fütterverbot anrückt, was sicherlich nur noch wenige Jahre dauern wird.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Bei den Temperaturen zur Zeit würde ich definitiv die Halibut weglassen, die sind zu ölhaltig. Als Alternative zum Pellet geht auch das gute alte Frolic, womit dann auch das Grundfutter überflüssig wird.Die Futtermenge sehe ich nicht als Problem, besser währe es, wenn man die Futterstelle kontrollieren kann.


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Hi Gismor,

 Um fachlich richtige Hinweise zu bekommen ist das AB leider zum falschen Platz geworden. Suche dir Fachforen bzw Fachgruppen aus die sich speziell mit der Karpfenangelei beschäftigen. Hier ist mitlerweile die Anzahl derer die Karpfenangler zum Feindbild haben sowie fachlich gesehen eher Panikmacher , Poser und Trommler sind  zu groß geworden.

 Zum Glück aber haben die wenigen Member hier mit entsprechenden Hintergrundwissen bereits die wichtigen Fragen beantwortet.

 - generell wird zu dieser Jahreszeit schon gut bis sehr gut gefangen
  - jetzt länge Futteraktionen zu tätigen ist nicht nötig
 -zZ. ziehen die Fische nicht auf Nahrungssuche durch die Gewässer
 - wichtig ist jetzt die Standorte zu kennen wo sich die Fische aktuell aufhalten
 - dort dann mit punktgenauen Kleinstmengen zu füttern ist momentan sehr erfolgreich


----------



## Marc 24 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Gismor,
> 
> Um fachlich richtige Hinweise zu bekommen ist das AB leider zum falschen Platz geworden. Suche dir Fachforen bzw Fachgruppen aus die sich speziell mit der Karpfenangelei beschäftigen. Hier ist mitlerweile die Anzahl derer die Karpfenangler zum Feindbild haben sowie fachlich gesehen eher Panikmacher , Poser und Trommler sind  zu groß geworden.
> 
> ...



So ist es! 
Meine Strategie würde in deinem Gewässer wie folgt lauten, wenn du Anfang/Mitte März angeln möchtest:
Ich würde erst einmal die richtigen Spots finden. Das können zum einen zu dieser Jahreszeit tiefe Löcher sein, zum anderen aber auch flachere Spots (zum Beispiel unter überhängenden Bäumen). 
Die Spotentscheidung ist das wichtigste, um erfolgreich zu sein.
Zur Fütterungsstrategie ist wichtig zu wissen, mit wie vielen Ruten du fischen wirst. Ich würde dir auch definitiv empfehlen, verschiedene Spots zu versuchen, also nicht 2 Ruten auf denselben zu legen. Denn damit steigt die Chance, die Karpfen zu finden.
Bei beispielsweise zwei Ruten würde ich zwei Spots anlegen und zunächst mit Mais und Grundfutter anfangen (250g/Spot/3Tage). Dann würde ich nach 3x Füttern mit Boilies anfangen, gleichzeitig das Grundfutter weglassen und entsprechend mit Mais und Boilies füttern (insgesamt wieder 250g/3Tage/Spot). 
Die letzten 2 Fütterungen würde ich ausschließlich Boilies füttern. Insgesamt vielleicht etwas weniger dann (150-200g/Spot)!

Wenn du alle 3 Tage diese relativ geringen Mengen an guten Spots fütterst, solltest du sehr gute Chancen haben.


----------



## Gismor321 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Ok ich kenne eine passende stelle wo ich jedoch noch nie einen Karpfen gefangen habe. Da wären jetzt zwei Sports also es ist zu sagen sagen eine dampferanlege stelle, wo Bäume rüberhängen Ca.2 Meter tief. Ich würde jetzt die ersten 3 Tage mit grundfutter, Mais, Weizen,Haferflocken füttern. An den nächsten 3 Tagen lasse ich das grundfutter weg und nehme dafür halt noch pellest und boilies dazu. Wie gesagt ich habe da noch nie auf Karpfen geangelt aber schon brassen bis 35cm als beifang mein aslangeln. Ist das ein Problem ? Jeden oder alle 2 Tage füttern ? Wie ist der Spot ? Wie kann ich Bilder reinsetzten um euch den Spot zu zeigen ?


----------



## phirania (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*



Gismor321 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe auch noch 10mm boilies. Nu wie schon gesagt ich kann keine 24h fischen, weil ein nachtangelverbot verbot herrscht. Ich darf nur eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang- eine Stunde nach Sonnenaufgang Angeln



Schätze mal das nach dem Nachtangelverbot bald auch ein Anfutterverbot folgen wird.


----------



## Gismor321 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Danke für dein hilfreiches Kommentar phirania


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Gismor , solange du nicht weißt ob sich die Fische dort auch aufhalten bringt die tagelange Fütterei nichts. Füttern ist momentan NICHT der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.
 Bei den Temperaturen haben die Fische ihren Stoffwechsel runtergefahren und ziehen nicht durch das Gewässer auf Nahrungssuche . Dazu kommt noch : das  die Fische jetzt wenig  Nahrung benötigen.. Mit deiner Vorfütterei machst du die Fische unter Umständen nur"satt".
 Wenn überhaupt dann nur kurz vor dem Angeltag füttern..


----------



## Gismor321 (15. Februar 2016)

Ziehe. Sie denn schon wieder Mitte März ? Oder Anfang April?


----------



## Marc 24 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

"Ziehe." = Fressen?

Je später es wird, desto höher sind auf jeden Fall die Chancen. April oder Mai ist deutlich besser als März.


----------



## phirania (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*



Gismor321 schrieb:


> Danke für dein hilfreiches Kommentar phirania



Bitte..
Sollte ja auch keine Kritik  ,sondern ein Denkanstoß sein.
Das Nachtangelverbot ist ja auch nicht einfach so entstanden...
Und wenn die falschen Leute mit bekommen das Angefüttert wird ob zuviel oder Überhaupt.
Dann geht das Geschreie irgendwann los nach einem Anfutterverbot...
Von wegen schlecht für das Gewässer oder so.#c
Evtl. auch von Neidern unter Angelkollegen.
Denn der größte Feind des Anglers  ist der Angler selbst..#h


----------



## captn-ahab (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*



Gismor321 schrieb:


> Danke für dein hilfreiches Kommentar phirania




Piranha und ich haben das an einem Gewässer


----------



## Snakesfreak (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Das hat bei uns aber zum Teil aber auch damit zu tun, dass es gewisse Leute übertrieben haben. Man muss nicht 15Kg pro Tag füttern! Und natürlich auch mit dem Wachstum der (Blau)Algen und Wasserpest.
Man sollte schon ein gewisses Augenmaß haben, zu welcher Jahreszeit, an welchem Gewässer, wie viel Futter eingebracht werden kann.
habe schon oft genug gesehen, dass berge von Boilies Unterwasser vergammelten, da sie nicht gefressen wurden.


Ich denke aber, dass hier im Thread genügend gute Tipps gegeben wurden! ;-)


----------



## Gismor321 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Das nachtangelverbot ist wegen koppelfischerei und ab Mai laichen die schon oder bereiten sich schon mal darauf vor


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Nabend Gismor,



Gismor321 schrieb:


> Ziehe. Sie denn schon wieder Mitte März ? Oder Anfang April?


 
 Ziehen heißt bei mir das der Stoffwechsel der Fische in die Gänge gekommen ist und die Fische auf der Suche nach Nahrung durch das Gewässer ziehen.
 Wann das nun soweit ist da spielen neben der Wassertemperatur noch viele andere Faktoren eine Rolle. Eine pauschale Aussage ab wann das nun genau passiert ist daher nie möglich.
 Dazu kommt noch das Fische von Natur aus gemein sind Sie halten sich einfach nicht immer an Lehrbuchweisheiten.  
  Ich habe hier zB ein tiefen Waldsee da fange ich seid Jahren regelmäßig bereits Anfang April , wenn die Wassertemperatur noch einstellig ist meine Graser. Passend dazu , an einem anderen Gewässer welches durchgehen keine 2m tief - da brauche ich vor Mitte Mai garnicht erst hin... Obwohl dort das Wasser bereits früh warm wird beißen die Fische dort relativ spät.
 Dieses Wissen kommt erst mit Erfahrung daher. Eine pauschale Aussage hilft nicht viel...


----------



## Gismor321 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Ok danke


----------



## großdorsch 1 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

was bedeutet koppelfischerei und ist dann das ganze jahr nachtangelverbot oder nur zu bestimmten jahresabschnitten?


----------



## Revilo62 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Koppelfischerei ist, wenn auf einem Gewässer(system) mehrere Fischereirechte nebeneinander bestehen und ausgeübt werden (Fischer). 
Im Land Brandenburg gilt per Gesetz dann Nachtangelverbot
https://bravors.brandenburg.de/de/verordnungen-212446
§7 Abs. 4 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## großdorsch 1 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

ok das ist ja doof. 
und was soll damit bezweckt werden? oder hat da ein pächter dann angst das ein anderer mehr fische fängt?


----------



## Revilo62 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

ich seh es jetzt mal seeeehr diplomatisch und positiv:

An einem Gewässer(system) gelten mehrere Fischereirechte und jeder der es ausübt hat bestimmte Interessen, die müssen ja nicht konform gehen, speziell was die Angler betrifft. Wenn es nun Fischer gibt, die das Nachtangeln tolerieren, gibt es aber auch jene, die es nicht wollen ( Gründe können oder wollen die eigentlich nicht benennen, wenn dann Unterstellungen oder Mutmassungen), da die Fischereirechtsgrenzen oftmals fließend oder sogar parallel existieren, könnte man sagen, hier musste für uns Rechtssicherheit geschaffen werden, wobei auch das Gesetz nicht in Stein gemeisselt ist, denn wenn sich alle ! Fischereirechtsinhaber  einig sind, dann kann das Nachtangelverbot aufgehoben werden. Darüber wird seit Jahren in unserem Havelgebiet von Stadtgrenze Berlin bis Sadtschleuse Brandenburg-Stadt diskutiert und gemunkelt, aber bisher gescheitert, da keine 100%ige Übereinstimmung gefunden wurde.
In anderen Bereichen hat es ja auch geklappt, ähnlich wird es auch im Gewässerbereich des TE sein, fragwürdig ist dabei aber, warum gerade Angler wieder ausgeschlossen werden, jeder Böötchenfahrer und Partymacher aber die Nacht zum Tage machen darf.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*



> In anderen Bereichen hat es ja auch geklappt, ähnlich wird es auch im Gewässerbereich des TE sein, fragwürdig ist dabei aber, warum gerade Angler wieder ausgeschlossen werden, jeder Böötchenfahrer und Partymacher aber die Nacht zum Tage machen darf.



Ganz einfach. Angler unterliegen dem Fischereirecht. Da genügt ein Federstrich um den Ausschluß zu manifestieren. Bei allen anderen Gewässernutzern, respektive Mißbrauchern, ist das ungleich schwieriger darzustellen. Unterstünden die die auch einer gesetzlichen Regelung, wie eben dem FiG vergleichbar, wären die auch von heute auf gleich draußen. Das Verbot ist eben des deutschen Verwalters liebstes Kind!


----------



## Revilo62 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Karpfen im Frühjahr ?*

Brandenburg ist angeltechnisch nicht so schlecht aufgestellt, wir haben riesige Gewässerflächen, haben bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ( hier Koppelfischerei) sehr wenige Einschränkungen und man bekommt für viele Gewässer günstige Angelkarten, beim Friedfischangeln auch ohne Fischereischein.
Es gibt m.W. nur wenige Bereiche, wo das Nachtangeln derart strikt abgelehnt wird, wie z.B. eben dieser genannte Havelbschnitt oder die Gewässer des TE.
Da hat die Lobby schon 1993 funktioniert.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------

